# Java Update



## articshark (Apr 4, 2016)

So... my girl, Java, will be 4 months old next Monday. We are all done with our puppy shots and will hold off the rabies until the last possible moment allowed by law, or the female vet at my clinic. The two male vets are not good, not good at all. Which is a reminder to me to always ask for the vet I want- but that's another tale. Anyway, Java is doing GREAT!

And she's huge. And bubbly. And mostly happy. And chewy. And stuff. She weighed in just at 7.5 lbs at 15 wks. She's not fat at all and my favorite vet isn't concerned so I'm going to trust that she will slow down when it is appropriate for her. 

I've included some pictures of her to show off her coat. I had originally thought she'd be Havana Brown, but she has these fabulous tips when I met her. Pam thought she might be brindle- I think Pam is correct. And I think she is striping right up. As her hair is growing, it is lightening up and getting stripes. Even her face, which I had originally thought was a soft black is turning brown behind her white hairs on her muzzle. I'm so excited. I can't wait to see how she changes color as she grows and if she will change colors more than once. Anyway, the pictures are of her face, top of her head which shows her hair color change more clearly, and her coat tips which always reminds of highlighted hair- lol. 

She is so smart. We have been going to both puppy preschool and puppy playdate. Once combines some basic instruction with playtime while the other is straight doggie socialization. We are lucky in that there are plenty of other softer dogs that attend both classes. I will say that she really isn't very interested in other dogs. Not that she's afraid of them, although she prefers chase games to rough housing. She just likes cruising the outer perimeter of the room to get pets from all the humans. She is a people dog. Which is not a bad thing. At all. So, we will continue to go to both until they tell us we can't. lol And while I will train her agility- I've ordered a small tunnel to start her out and have my eye on a teeter board, I think we might look into therapy dog work as well since she loves people so much. I can see her helping out stressed out college kids during finals and a few other areas that benefit from a dose of Java. 

Oh, and if it rains one more day where we can't go walking because of unsanitary, wet pavement and puddles, I think both Java and I will go insane in the membrane. :surprise::wink2:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Well, considering who her mother is, I'm not the LEAST bit surprised that she's a "people dog"!!!!  She has had such an interesting coat since the beginning. It will be really fun watching her grow up and se how it ends up! Pixel is also a "reddish black", though she looked VERY black as a tiny puppy. Then she got a silver stripe in her tail, so I thought she would silver. But she hasn't gotten any more silver since then, so now it's anybody's guess! But she's definitely not the deep blue-black of my other two.


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

Java is beautiful!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DebW (Jun 11, 2013)

Lovely girl! I like the name.


----------



## JoJo's Grayt (Dec 10, 2015)

It is all so exciting. Keep up the pictures. I am having fun seeing my puppy's coat change and love seeing others.


----------



## Marbel (May 20, 2014)

Java is adorable and I love her name ...


----------



## articshark (Apr 4, 2016)

Thanks, everyone! 

Java went to her first grooming experience today. Doggie dayspa agreed with her. The ladies said she was fabulous. And she didn't seem to upset when I picked her up. I forgot to tell them not to cut her eyelashes. But other than that, they cleaned her up quite nicely. A little too much around the eyes, but she can see better and I hope the fewer hairs poking her eyes will mean not so much goop.


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

She looks darling.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Soo cute!


----------



## Raffi'sMom (Jan 25, 2016)

She looks so cute!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I love her little haircut.
Perfect above the eyes - it will keep her eyes comfortable in the sunlight and make for nice shade.


----------



## articshark (Apr 4, 2016)

She is the cutest puppy EVER!

Okay, so I was a total WRECK when I dropped her off. For four hours. Yikes! It's the longest I've left her anywhere without me. She's been home in her ex-pen while I've run errands to places who don't allow dogs or to go to yoga. But mostly, we are attached at the hip.

I take her into the groomers and she is happy and excited. There's a HUGE English bulldog in lobby when we get there. He sounds like doggie Darth Vader and Java decides she wants to sniff his butt. He turns around, sees her, sighs and moves to the other side of his owner. He was over having a puppy sniff his butt and too out-of-breathe to do anything more about it. She bounced into the receptionists arms. And she came back to me the EXACT same way.

It was me. I milled around the strip mall for an hour or so to see if she was going to freak and I needed to come get her. So they call me by mistake two hours early. Then realizing the error apologize profusely. But we laughed as I noted I picked up on the first ring because my phone- which I NEVER care to have on me because I pay for it and the phone is for my convenience not others lol- is in my back pocket. Seriously, I was a wreck until I could pick her up. And see she was okay and happy.

I post this wondering who on the forum could _possibly_ relate... .


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

articshark said:


> She is the cutest puppy EVER!
> 
> Okay, so I was a total WRECK when I dropped her off. For four hours. Yikes! It's the longest I've left her anywhere without me. She's been home in her ex-pen while I've run errands to places who don't allow dogs or to go to yoga. But mostly, we are attached at the hip.
> 
> ...


No.... NONE of us have ANY idea what you're talking about!  I'm worse. I won't take my dogs to a groomer unless they will let me stay with them.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

She looks adorable. Four hours does seem like a long time for a dog to have to stay at a grooming shop. I would think two hours should be the max. In the past I found that the larger grooming shops with multiple groomers tend to keep them too long. It sounds like she handled the time away from you just fine however.


----------



## articshark (Apr 4, 2016)

Molly120213 said:


> She looks adorable. Four hours does seem like a long time for a dog to have to stay at a grooming shop. I would think two hours should be the max. In the past I found that the larger grooming shops with multiple groomers tend to keep them too long. It sounds like she handled the time away from you just fine however.


 It was a last minute appointment. I called to set up an actual appointment time, but they had a spot available that afternoon. If I'd known she was going to be the last dog, I might've hesitated. But it wasn't until after I dropped her that they gave me her ETA. But it worked out fine. Like I've said, she is cool with other dogs. It's people she goes crazy for. So, as long as they talked to her and played with her a bit, she'd would've been fine. And she was. Unlike me.


----------



## articshark (Apr 4, 2016)

krandall said:


> No.... NONE of us have ANY idea what you're talking about!  I'm worse. I won't take my dogs to a groomer unless they will let me stay with them.


OMG. I almost asked them if I could. But I was standing around staring at the door to the grooming room and starting to behave all scary. So I left. lol But not too far. I went next door to do some shopping at the organic market. Then I went and bought donuts- which I DON'T need- just so I could hang around the strip mall and not look like I lost my best friend. :grin2:


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

I too can relate to leaving your pup. I have to be gone for several hours tomorrow and am trying not to fret about leaving Lola with my _husband_! He's already doing the "yes dear" thing as I explain what-to-do-when. Lol


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Call me paranoid, but I've just heard too many awful groomer stories... Both with groomers abusing dogs and with groomers doing a horrible job on their hair. So I've always just been very clear that I will stay with them while they are groomed. The groomers (I've worked with 3) have all trusted that I won't feed into any bad behavior from the dogs. (If they start getting whiney, etc., I turn my back or walk out of the room until they settle down) 

My last groomer was the only one in a "commercial" grooming establishment, and the way we handled it was that I brought them in first thing, and that way, they got to leave as soon as they were done. Over time, I did get to the point that I trusted her completely, and would go and get coffee for her and me while she worked on them. But by then, she also knew EXACTLY what I wanted her to do, so there were no surprises. She also trusted me to never bring in a dog with mats,a dn that my dogs would behave for her on the table and in the tub.

I would still happily use her, but it's just TOO expensive to have three professionally groomed, so I've bitten the bullet, and learned to do their feet, and even do Pixel's puppy cut by myself. I'm sure she would do a better job, but I'm getting better each time I do it... And saving $90 every 3 weeks... Money I'd WAY rather put into training!


----------



## articshark (Apr 4, 2016)

It IS spendy. And they charge me $35 for her nose, toes and tail. But they did a pretty decent job. And I CAN pay extra for a specific appointment time. Which is what I will do when she is older. Right now, I want her to be able to be handled by someone other than me. And we will probably go in every 6-8 weeks with me doing the in-between washings and groomings. I suck at cutting her feet hair in a nice semi circle, but I haven't cut into the quick of her toes... yet. lol Just trying to get her exposed to as much stuff routinely early so she isn't freaked later.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

articshark said:


> It IS spendy. And they charge me $35 for her nose, toes and tail. But they did a pretty decent job. And I CAN pay extra for a specific appointment time. Which is what I will do when she is older. Right now, I want her to be able to be handled by someone other than me. And we will probably go in every 6-8 weeks with me doing the in-between washings and groomings. I suck at cutting her feet hair in a nice semi circle, but I haven't cut into the quick of her toes... yet. lol Just trying to get her exposed to as much stuff routinely early so she isn't freaked later.


Yes, it is good for them to learn to be handled by other people. But they can do that with you nearby too.

That's about what I had done too, and like you I did all the bathing and nail trims in between. I just did a horrible job on their feet (making them look pretty!) But I AM getting better with practice!  I wouldn't have been able to let them go 6-8 weeks, either. Their feet were getting really long at 3 weeks. Now that I do them at home, I clip (or dremel) nails weekly, and trim foot hair every other week, more or less.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

She is SOOO cute I can't even stand it!  Her grooming job is beautiful. She looks like such a sweetheart!

I also am one to never leave my dog with a groomer without me being there. Lots of horror stories. I have a great groomer but have seen things during grooming even when I was there that I had to call them out on!  I don't even let the vet take her into the back without me within watching distance. Wish we never had to take them to either place!


----------



## articshark (Apr 4, 2016)

I never even knew groomers could be mean to dogs. My labs used to LOVE going to the groomers. So I just thought all groomers were great. Then I read some things and that article about the dead dachshund at PetSmart. So, I searched and searched for a groomer, even bypassing my vets office which offers them as well. I found a master groomer who runs her own outfit AND have had other Havanese owners in- who loved this place. If it hadn't been so last minute, I would have paid extra for a through appt. where they see you at a specific time instead of first come-first serve. All they had was the latter. But I milled around, like right next door, and I watched owners going in and out and seriously, everyone looked happy. 

I just don't understand how people can work around animals and not like them, if not love them. I feel terribly guilty if I've yelled at a dog too harshly, much less physically hurt one. 

Okay, another update. So, we have been doing swimmingly on potty training. I have her ringing a bell to go out and she does it pretty regularly. Well, when she wants to potty she rings the bell. As well, when she just wants to go outside. As well, as when she wants me to open the door so she can lay on the jamb. She's hilarious BTW. So I bought one of those toys where you put treats inside and they have to figure out how to get the treats out. So, she loves it. And my love, I mean she is obsessed and so focused, I caught her playing with the ball trying her best to get a treat out and peeing on my wood floors where she played all at the same time. Needless to say, that toy has now been put away for when she is older. If it had happened outside, I would've have found it WAY more funny than I did when I witnessed her inability to take her focus off the toy and go find a litter box. lol 

On a side note, anyone noticing training treats causing runs in the evening? I think I might need to switch off freeze-dried liver for training. For Java's puppy kindergarten class, we do quiet focus for 30 minutes where they are feed treats almost non-stop for 30 minutes. I skip her evening meal when we have class so she's hungry enough to quietly wait for her treats and keep her focus on me. But for a day or two after her class she gets the runs in the evening. So any suggestions for super delicious treats that don't cause runs if eaten in large quantities would be fabulous. I'm going to try freeze dried meats- turkey or chicken instead of liver and tripe. Anyway, I'm adding in pumpkin as well. But it's not an all the time thing. Usually comes on at night for a couple of days.

Side note numer 2: I got a small kid's tunnel for our backyard. And Java loves running through it. I meet her at the other end- boy is she fast- and we laugh and jump. Then I point through, say through, and she runs back through the tunnel where I meet her on the other side. And we repeat this until I'm breathless, which is about 3 times back and forth. lol Also, she jumped up onto a chair last night at puppy K to get away from the play when she'd had enough. I'm not sure who was more surprised. Me or her.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Java looks absolutely adorable!!! 😀 The groomer did a great job! I agree with Karen and would not leave my two at a grooming shop. Especially if they are busy with several dogs waiting to be groomed in cages. A few days ago on the news here a little one year dachshund died while being groomed at a large pet store. My heart breaks thinking of owner. It's important to be aware of the groomers qualifications. Probably best to be the first appointment of the day.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Sounds like Java is doing great!!! She really is so stinking cute.

Yes too many training treats definitely can cause the runs. Sophie also gets a lot of training treats as we train every day plus classes. I have found the things she just can't have any of, like string cheese, or she gets the runs and has even vomited a couple of times when she was younger. (she's 15 months now). 

Pure meat treats you make yourself are great but if given a lot, would be too much protein and throw off the balance of their diet. Particularly if they aren't super lean. I add fresh liver (only because I know someone who butchers their own cows and gives us the liver, so I know they were grass fed and no hormones etc) but only in small quantities in a recipe. Liver is pretty rich and especially in small dogs you have to be careful of pancreatitis. I wouldn't use liver from the grocery store I worry about what kinds of toxins might have gone through it since it's a filtering organ.

Since Sophie does get so many treats I use the freeze dried version of her regular raw diet (Stella and Chewy's). So it's exactly what she eats in her meals only freeze dried. That of course can get boring to her so I have a variety, baked chicken, (or beef depending on the protein she is on at the time) and I have experimented with a meat loaf which she's using now, with ground chicken, chia seeds, ground flax meal, egg (mostly whites), peas, blueberries, pumpkin and a little liver. It turned out ok but still a little too moist for what I need (especially in nosework you can't use treats that crumble easily or leave a residue). I tried dehydrating it but it gets way too crumbly. And I'm so horrible in the kitchen it takes me 3 times longer in the kitchen than a normal person to figure it out lol. So still working on it. The meat loaf would be easier if I could add oats or flour but she is on a grain free diet.

We have the added challenge of her having allergies (I HATE allergies I have to say that every chance I get)  so there are many foods/proteins she can't have. But always have my eyes open for new ideas. I used to get K9 Magic tripe rolls to cut up as part of her treat bag but can't get it anymore.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Dried liver gave Emmie the runs when she was a puppy but not as an adult.


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

I use an easy to make treat for Lola that I found on line. Mix two eggs with a jar of baby food. I use a chicken based one. Then I add an organic rice flour until it's the consistency of thick pancake mix. The batter goes into a zip lock bag with a tiny hole in the corner. Squeeze out mini M&M sized dots on a cookies sheet. (Parchment paper prevents sticking...no oil needed.) Bake at 350 for 10 minutes. Voila! Tons of simple treats that stay soft. 

I don't do the home cooking/baking thing and these are foolproof.  Lola loves them.


----------



## articshark (Apr 4, 2016)

Thanks all for your suggestions on a treat that won't make Java have the runs. 

We went to puppy playdate today and I think we've turned the corner on getting sick in the car. She settled right in, didn't whine, no drooling and no upset tummy. For THREE shorts trips this morning. I can't tell you how happy this makes me. 

Query: My dog training place has puppy agility classes. Appropriately sized equipment for the little ones. I'm thinking about doing that in lieu of puppy obedience. Most of the commands they'll be learning in obedience class, Java and I have already been working on. The agility class will focus on stays and recalls, which is what I NEED help with. Not sit, down and heel. What do y'all think about doing this as our next puppy class?


----------



## articshark (Apr 4, 2016)

Here's the blurb for the puppy agility. I think we are going to do this one before the puppy obedience so I can sequence all the obedience classes one after another while working on agility skills at home with my small tunnel and puppy teeter board. That way, when Java is a year old or older, we can do the Agility 1 class with a little head start.



> Get started on basic agility skills and introduce your new puppy to lots of different confidence building challenges! We will introduce puppies to puppy-safe agility equipment. For puppies 12 weeks to 6 months old at the time the class starts.
> 
> Content: Reinforce basic skills like sit, stay and come; introduce puppy-safe jumps and obstacles; teach foundation agility skills
> Prerequisites: Puppy Kindergarten at WOOFS! - OR - any Basic Obedience group class at WOOFS! or equivalent positive reinforcement training center (we're sorry, PetSmart and Petco classes do not count for the prerequisite). Dog must be between 12 weeks and 6 months old at the start of the class.


I also added two photos because I can't stop taking pictures of her. The first is of her head wedged between the cushion to drown out David Attenborough --I was watching Planet Earth-- and frog legs. She's so stinking cute. Because it's raining so hard, I planned to bathe her today after I let her out into the rain this afternoon. She came back in drenched. So, I stuck right into the bath. I put a bow in her head even though there isn't really enough hair. Ack, I wish her hair grew faster! :laugh2:


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Love those little frog legs!!! Sweet little face and bow looks just perfect! 😊


----------



## Raffi'sMom (Jan 25, 2016)

Awwww! She has plenty of hair for that bow. Both pictures are precious.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

PaulineMi said:


> I use an easy to make treat for Lola that I found on line. Mix two eggs with a jar of baby food. I use a chicken based one. Then I add an organic rice flour until it's the consistency of thick pancake mix. The batter goes into a zip lock bag with a tiny hole in the corner. Squeeze out mini M&M sized dots on a cookies sheet. (Parchment paper prevents sticking...no oil needed.) Bake at 350 for 10 minutes. Voila! Tons of simple treats that stay soft.
> 
> I don't do the home cooking/baking thing and these are foolproof.  Lola loves them.


What a neat idea!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Personally, I would not let her jump ANY jumps at that age. A "jump bump" (half of a PVC pipe) or something the size/height of a pool noodle is fine. Any bigger than that is too hig for developing joints on a puppy the size of ours.

Basically, you talk to almost any serious agility person, and they will tell you the first year is all about putting solid pet-type (or competition type if you care to do that) obedience skills on the puppy, with the addition of working the dog on both sides of you, teaching them to cross from one side to the other, and teaching them to work away from you but still under control. By 18 months, there is virtually no difference between a puppy started in a "puppy agility" class and a puppy who has a solid "general" training start before a year and then starts "real" agility training at a year. Puppy agility, IMO may be a fun activity, but has little use for competitive agility.

Oh, and knowing Java's mom, it doesn't surprise me at all that she has great springs!!!


----------



## articshark (Apr 4, 2016)

Okay. I waitlisted us for the puppy obedience class. If we get in, we will do that one first. The woman who runs this class does agility trials and said it's completely puppy appropriate and more like a fun play class for puppies to get used to the puppy sized agility equipment. I'd thought to work on her obedience skills at home in our back yard while we did it.


----------



## articshark (Apr 4, 2016)

So, I'm feeding my girl treats as we sit on the back door jam and listen to the thunder and lightening. As soon as the first boom hit, she lifted her head startled, but not freaked out. So I started tossing her treats. Each time a boom hit, I gave her a treat. She's ignoring the booms now and staring at my treat bag. I'm sure it will take a few more loud noise situations before she's good with boom-y noises.


----------



## articshark (Apr 4, 2016)

She fell asleep during our afternoon thunderstorm. Treats for the win. lol


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

articshark said:


> Okay. I waitlisted us for the puppy obedience class. If we get in, we will do that one first. The woman who runs this class does agility trials and said it's completely puppy appropriate and more like a fun play class for puppies to get used to the puppy sized agility equipment. I'd thought to work on her obedience skills at home in our back yard while we did it.


The point, though, is that if it's puppy appropriate, it really isn't true agility training. You can also help a LOT toward agility by having her get used to all kinds of different surfaces, including things that move under her feet, like a wobble board or tippy board (both available for pretty cheap from Max 200) and making sure she will work with you reliably off leash, and on both sides of you. And work on that start line stay. All of those things take no agility equipment at all.

If it's puppy appropriate, it won't harm her, but it's just "for fun". Nothing wrong with that at all, but a lot of training places make people think this is real "agility training" and it's not.


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

I don't know how I missed this thread. Love reading the Java updates!


----------



## articshark (Apr 4, 2016)

Java lost her first tooth today. At least, I think it was today. I looked yesterday midday-ish and she had a full mouth. This afternoon, I looked and she'd lost one of her front teeth. Yay!!! 

Umm, is this too early? Should I be worried? She'll be 18 weeks tomorrow. 

She's sleeping right now or I'd snap a photo.


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

That's about when both mine starting losing theirs, though with Lola, it was at 20 weeks.


----------



## articshark (Apr 4, 2016)

boomana said:


> That's about when both mine starting losing theirs, though with Lola, it was at 20 weeks.


Okay, good. I don't remember my big dogs losing their teeth so early. And plus, my vet doesn't want Java getting her rabies vaccine until she started losing her teeth. My city requires vaccination at 4 months. We decided to do it on the last possible day and still be within the letter of the law. And I was going to risk a fine or whatever to make sure she started losing teeth first. So I'm doing it on the last day of the 4 months and not the first day like the vet I didn't like recommended.


----------



## articshark (Apr 4, 2016)

This is a close up of Java's hair color change already. You can see the bands of color in her tail pretty clearly even as she's getting more and more white hair growth. I also showed how she's getting white hair along her back as well. The last picture is the beautiful gray color showing up behind her ears. It it almost completely silvered there already.

- umm, no missing tooth picture because she was not very cooperative as I tried to one hand the phone camera and keep her mouth open. lol -


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

articshark said:


> This is a close up of Java's hair color change already. You can see the bands of color in her tail pretty clearly even as she's getting more and more white hair growth. I also showed how she's getting white hair along her back as well. The last picture is the beautiful gray color showing up behind her ears. It it almost completely silvered there already.
> 
> - umm, no missing tooth picture because she was not very cooperative as I tried to one hand the phone camera and keep her mouth open. lol -


Yup. I'm pretty positive she is a silver. I LOVE her dam's color! I'm sure she will be beautiful too!!! Also, if you want another excellent opinion, send the photos to Pam. She's had a lot of silvers, and knows asmuch about color genetics as anyone! (Which is to say, no one knows it all yet!)

As far as teeth are concerned, 4 months is about right to start losing incisors. Panda lost ALL of hers in a 24 hour period!!! She was whistling through her front teeth for a few days! But the new teeth were RIGHT under the gum line, and came in very quickly.

Molars are the next to go, with canines being the last. Panda is 7 1/2 months now, and has one canine still hanging on, though it's starting to get wiggly. (Thank heavens, because I'd made an appointment to have them extracted next Friday!)

Sounds like Java is right about on schedule.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Java is so beautiful I just love her!

Interesting photos of her coat! Will be fun to watch how she changes. Sophie has the exact same silver behind her ears, quite a lot. A little on back of back legs and a few strands in her tail. But nothing has changed in a while and at 16 months am hoping in her case, she won't change, I love the silvers but I really like her white beard against her black.

Funny when I get the notice in my email someone posted on your thread here, the title is "Java Update" and my first split second thought is I need to update Java on my computer.


----------



## articshark (Apr 4, 2016)

I will ask Pam, Karen. I know she just had a litter earlier this month though and probably has her hands full at the moment. Plus, I feel like calling her about coat colors is me being a crazy puppy lady.  

Thanks, Dee Dee. It is too interesting to watch her change. Her overall hair color almost everywhere except the tips of her ears and the bottom halves of her legs- which have stayed a soft black/dark black-brown. Even the hair around her muzzle is changing colors. Her entire coat is lightening to a soft brown and then the white hairs are starting to grow in almost everywhere. 

I love her to pieces. Plus, I like that her hair is turning silver... just like mine. lololol


----------



## articshark (Apr 4, 2016)

So, I've bell training Java... or she's trained me, however you want to look at it. lol She normally just noses the bottom bell or the bird bell or both as she moves past to ring them. But if I don't answer soon enough, she stands on her back legs and shakes the whole string of bells until I MOVE to the door and open it.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

articshark said:


> I will ask Pam, Karen. I know she just had a litter earlier this month though and probably has her hands full at the moment. Plus, I feel like calling her about coat colors is me being a crazy puppy lady.
> 
> Thanks, Dee Dee. It is too interesting to watch her change. Her overall hair color almost everywhere except the tips of her ears and the bottom halves of her legs- which have stayed a soft black/dark black-brown. Even the hair around her muzzle is changing colors. Her entire coat is lightening to a soft brown and then the white hairs are starting to grow in almost everywhere.
> 
> I love her to pieces. Plus, I like that her hair is turning silver... just like mine. lololol


Actually, it would probably be easier if you e-mailed her the photos anyway, rather than called her about it. That way she could just answer when she has the time and you don't have to worry about interrupting her when she's busy with young 'uns! 

BTW, have you seen the photos of Nike on the Starborn site? At one point in time, before she silvered, she looked VERY brown! (but I don't believe she was brown as an infant the way Java was... I seem to remember that she was black)


----------



## articshark (Apr 4, 2016)

Java finished puppy kindergarten last week. She is doing so well. This is us with her certificate after 30 minutes of focused attention. She normally has to sit or lie down to receive treats. She usually chooses to go down and eat all relaxed to the max. The first couple of classes did not look like this. But I found turkey hot dogs which make my puppy do just about anything I ask. lol 

We will start puppy obedience later this month. This training facility uses Karen Pryor's technique- positive reinforcement with clicker training- and they have 3 levels of obedience, plus all sorts of other classes. The therapy class is offered by another school, which I think is just as good. Anyway, Java is doing great so far. She will be 20 weeks on Monday, and for being such a baby, she is coming along quite nicely. 

Potty training is doing great. Once I fixed a few problems- too much space opened up too quickly and cleaning her litter twice or more a day, we've had zero problems. My dad is in town to see my youngest graduate from high school and he thinks the bells are crazy-making. But they have saved our lives. She LOVES the bells. And I love having her be able to tell me she wants out. Even if it is 20 times in a hour. lol She sleeps in her crate all night long. I just think we are doing swimmingly with all the things. 

Anyway, I'd forgotten the joys of having a baby- human or doggie. It's been interesting and so full of joy. She has brought me endless amounts of happiness already. I love her so much. So.


----------



## articshark (Apr 4, 2016)

Well, it's been a while since we've done a Java update. What can I say? She is FABULOUS! Best puppy ever. 

We took a two week trip to Alaska. Nine-Isa hours on the airplane plus two hour layovers. Again, Java exceeded my expectations. Although, we might be a reason that dogs aren't allowed to walk in the terminals between flights. lol Anyway, being letterbox trained helped a whole lot. She used the pee pad in the family bathroom on the flight up, but refused any potty attempts on the way back. Well, mostly. I was walking her on her lead around the terminal to help get some of her wiggles out. I noticed she hunched over like she needed to poo, so I scooped her up and ran for the family bathroom. Little did I know, Ms. Java Jane "dropped" a little present as I was running. I didn't notice it on the way to the bathroom or I would've cleaned it up. I noticed it after we left the bathroom because a worker had put up a cone to prevent people walking on it. I felt terrible. Anyway, we made it home great. 

Except my left ear wouldn't pop. And now two weeks later, it's STILL plugged. I got a head cold toward the end of my trip. I didn't think anything of it. And now, I'm on antibiotics which do not seem to be draining the fluid from my ear. At all. So, now I have to call a real ear doctor to figure out just what the hell is going on. 

We've started puppy obedience and are about half way through. We are going to sign up for the intermediate obedience class as well. I can't believe my tiny puppy is 6 1/2 months old. And she's hefty. Weighing in at 10.8 lbs at her last vet appt at the end of July. Potty training is coming right along. She didn't even have an accident at my dad's house. Well, she mistook his plastic boot mat for her pee pad. But that wasn't really an accident. She went to it like she thought she was supposed to. I can't say enough good things about her, her personality and her intelligence. She is just awesome. 

First picture is after her 2nd grooming- she did GREAT! About the time of her last vet appt. The next pictures are of us in Alaska. One at the farmer's market- for me and for Java socialization. The water one is where we introduced her to a stream of really cold glacier water. Then there she is sitting with me as I get a glass of wine and a sammie. Last is her in her airplane carrier.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Java is gorgeous!!! The hair pictures look like Truffles coat although she is a chocolate. The color change started when she was six months old. Amazing their color can change so much!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

What an adorable, smiley girlie!!!


----------



## Barbara Levy (Apr 22, 2016)

It looks like Java had a great trip. Hope your ear clears up soon. 

Now that Loki is getting his cone off on Wednesday, i hope we can get them together soon.


----------



## jef (Apr 17, 2016)

Java is looking beautiful! :nerd:

Glad the trip went well!


----------



## articshark (Apr 4, 2016)

Heather Glen said:


> Java is gorgeous!!! The hair pictures look like Truffles coat although she is a chocolate. The color change started when she was six months old. Amazing their color can change so much!


Her hair is pretty amazing. It's subtle because she's so dark. I'll try to get a picture of the top of her head which shows her various color change pretty clearly. Her hair hair after coming in light for a bit in now darkening again with lots of short, white hairs. Her hair color when she's fully mature is going to be anybody's guess. Truffles is gorgeous as well. Like milk chocolate. lol



krandall said:


> What an adorable, smiley girlie!!!


She's pretty happy most of the time. And I LOVE her teeth. How weird is that? lol



Barbara Levy said:


> It looks like Java had a great trip. Hope your ear clears up soon.
> 
> Now that Loki is getting his cone off on Wednesday, i hope we can get them together soon.


I hope the ear gets better as well. My last antibiotic is tonight. Ugh. I can't wait to have a puppy playdate. Let me know when Loki is able!



jef said:


> Java is looking beautiful! :nerd:
> 
> Glad the trip went well!


Thanks, Jef! Yeah, I was pretty stressed before the first flight. I just didn't know what to expect. But she came through like a trooper. Your Sofie is a cutie pie as well!!!


----------



## articshark (Apr 4, 2016)

Java wanted ALL THE ATTENTION. She decided to sit on top of my computer to prevent me from getting it. She's also learned to flip it down on me when she wants me to play with her. She's hilarious.


----------



## jef (Apr 17, 2016)

ha! show her java! that's funny! >
sofie is always trying to take my cell or ipad, but she hasn't paid much attention to my laptop.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

LOL I can picture her doing that! These little guys are so creative.


----------



## Barbara Levy (Apr 22, 2016)

So cute. Loki just sits on the keyboard on my laptop. They will have fun on Sunday.


----------



## articshark (Apr 4, 2016)

Here is the top of her head. You can see that her hair is growing dark after a period of coming in light. So the hair on her head is tipped black, turns dark brown, then light brown/gold, and now it's back to dark brown. Her hair color is so beautiful. The hair on her body is tipped golden brown, then dark brown. Excuse the kinkiness, I just bathed her and she isn't fully dry. We are "air" drying. 

She's chewing on a stick and it was hard to get her to hold still. Because even a stick of worthy of full frontal assault. lol


----------



## articshark (Apr 4, 2016)

Okay, I've tried to get her withers measured. And either she is going to be the largest female Havi ever or I suck at measuring dogs. I get between 9.5 inches to just under 11 inches at there withers. I used a clothe tape measure, had her stand, stacked her back legs and measured from the top of her shoulders down to the floor behind her leg. 

Did I do this correctly? OR is she just going to be a big girl? She weighed in at just under 11 lbs at our last vet visit in mid-July. She is not fat. At. All. I can distinctly feel her ribs with just a tiny bit of fat over it. I'll take a picture the next time I get her wet. But she looks thin. Not malnourished, but not even close to over her weight limit for her height.


----------



## articshark (Apr 4, 2016)

Java completed Puppy Basic Obedience this past Monday. She did GEAT! Our "trick" for graduation was a sit and handshake- which she did twice. The first time, I think she got a little distracted because we had to be in the center of the room. And she'd have preferred to play with the other fur babies and not her mama. lol The second time, she was perfect. 

We also went back to Featherle for her grooming. Again, she did great. But I need to work on using a vibrating phone all over her face and parts of her body. I've thought about it and I think I'm going to scour craigslist to find a grooming table so she gets way more comfortable. Right now, I hold her in my lap to groom her. We did the express service again. About an hour from start to finish. I also talked to the ladies there and they are totally willing to scissor cut Havanese as long as the dog is able to stay still during the process. Obviously, some movement if okay. But not if they are completely freaked. Anyway, it's worth the additional cost. The picture of her as my avatar on the left is after her first grooming. The picture this time is her 3rd grooming. Look at the difference in hair length and size!

I think the next class we will sign up for is Nose work I. We will continue to get our puppy basic commands down pat. The groomers also talked to me about getting her involved in rally. Which I will look into. I'm pretty sure one of the local AKC clubs has rally classes and trials as part of their events so we might take a trip to see what rally is all about. The groomer also felt along her legs and said her growth plates haven't closed so she will grow even more. Maybe if I can get to a rally event or an AKC event of any kind, I can prevail on those good people to measure her withers because I am still getting wildly varying heights for her. Close to 1.5-2 inches depending on how much she wiggles. lol 

We have another trip planned for this weekend. It's a driving trip to State College to drop off the youngest son at College. I can't believe I will be an empty nester after tomorrow. But I will be. I think I'm as excited for me as I am for my son. He is going to have the time of his life, if his college experience is anything like mine was. 

Also, I have no idea why my other photos are oriented correctly but these two want to be sideways. If I can figure it out, I will re-upload them.


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

Which groomer did you use at Featherie? The Chantilly location is the closest one to me.?I think I would like to try them in the Fall for Rudy. Also who are you doing the training with? I'm thinking of signing Rudy up again this Fall. 

Java looks beautiful. 😇 Great job Java!😄


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

articshark said:


> Okay, I've tried to get her withers measured. And either she is going to be the largest female Havi ever or I suck at measuring dogs. I get between 9.5 inches to just under 11 inches at there withers. I used a clothe tape measure, had her stand, stacked her back legs and measured from the top of her shoulders down to the floor behind her leg.
> 
> Did I do this correctly? OR is she just going to be a big girl? She weighed in at just under 11 lbs at our last vet visit in mid-July. She is not fat. At. All. I can distinctly feel her ribs with just a tiny bit of fat over it. I'll take a picture the next time I get her wet. But she looks thin. Not malnourished, but not even close to over her weight limit for her height.


At 11 lbs., unless she is VERY skinny, and knowing her parents, I find it EXTREMELY unlikely that she is 11". You really need a wicket or the type of measuring system they use to measure agility dogs to measure a dog's height accurately. Even if you get them to stand really still, any angle on the tape measure can give you a REALLY inaccurate measure.

If you want to get CLOSE, get a piece of stiff cardboard. Cut a rectangle out of it, so that the "feet" of the cardboard will eventually stand on the ground on either side of the dog. Cut it to the height that you think is the smallest she could possibly be. (in your case, 9.5") try fitting it over her. If it just touches her withers, but can still hit the floor, that's her height. If it's too short, guesstimate, in 1/4" or 1/2" increments until you get it to the right height. If you only measure from one side, you have to have something that looks like an "L" square, and has a level built in or attached, to make sure you are keeping it parallel to the ground. That's what we use to measure the height of horses.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

articshark said:


> Java completed Puppy Basic Obedience this past Monday. She did GEAT! Our "trick" for graduation was a sit and handshake- which she did twice. The first time, I think she got a little distracted because we had to be in the center of the room. And she'd have preferred to play with the other fur babies and not her mama. lol The second time, she was perfect.
> 
> I think the next class we will sign up for is Nose work I. We will continue to get our puppy basic commands down pat. The groomers also talked to me about getting her involved in rally. Which I will look into. I'm pretty sure one of the local AKC clubs has rally classes and trials as part of their events so we might take a trip to see what rally is all about. The groomer also felt along her legs and said her growth plates haven't closed so she will grow even more. Maybe if I can get to a rally event or an AKC event of any kind, I can prevail on those good people to measure her withers because I am still getting wildly varying heights for her. Close to 1.5-2 inches depending on how much she wiggles. lol .


Congratulations! Training is FUN!!! 

Rally is lots of fun, and also look into WCRL, which is a different Rally organization. I think WCRL is a LOT more fun than AKC Rally. The starting level is probably about equal in difficulty, but WCRL has much more room for advancement and higher level titles than AKC.

They do not measure dogs for Rally or obedience. It's sort of the honor system. I suppose, if a judge thought a dog looked REALLY bigger than the stated jump height size, they might measure them, but I've never seen it done. (Agility is different... you need a "jump height card" to compete, or the dog has to be measured at the trial)


----------



## articshark (Apr 4, 2016)

Lisa T. said:


> Which groomer did you use at Featherie? The Chantilly location is the closest one to me.?I think I would like to try them in the Fall for Rudy. Also who are you doing the training with? I'm thinking of signing Rudy up again this Fall.
> 
> Java looks beautiful. &#55357;&#56839; Great job Java!&#55357;&#56836;


I use the Chantilly location. There are 3 groomers there. Java has been seen by two of them. But they all know her. lol Things I liked about them was they let me do an express service- no wait between drop off and grooming. They let me stay, and said as long as the dogs were behaving well that was never a problem. The entire grooming area is open, with the exception of the shampoo/blow-dry room. But I think that's because the blow dryer is loud and it keeps the kenneled dogs calmer to have that area closed off. And even if Java hadn't reacted well with having me in the building, I can park right up front and look through the window. They've all been active in dog sports and understand breed cuts. Things I don't like... the cost. As I said before they are over double what I paid at Canine Carousel in Herndon. It was $85 for a the express service and sanitary cut.

I've been training Java at Woofs in Arlington. I chose them because they only use positive training methods and they have ALL THE CLASSES. Nose work, agility, obedience, all of it. With multiple levels. If I decide to do therapy work with her, we will use Kissable Canine in Springfield. There is also a trainer/dog sitting/walking place in Fairfax City that I will eventually check out. Although, I'm not as excited about their group dog classes. Just my intuition is all. But there is one trainer that they have that seems to be above the bar from he rest and she does in-home training one-on-one as well. So I'm keeping her in my back pocket in case I run into something stubborn. Plus, I want to try out their dog walkers. Not because I need one now, but I might in the future and I want a slow introduction for Java and not one that is last minute and stressful. The trainer is at Affectionate Pet Care. And I can't remember the trainers name at this point. If you want that as well, let me know and I'll go look it up.


----------



## articshark (Apr 4, 2016)

krandall said:


> At 11 lbs., unless she is VERY skinny, and knowing her parents, I find it EXTREMELY unlikely that she is 11". You really need a wicket or the type of measuring system they use to measure agility dogs to measure a dog's height accurately. Even if you get them to stand really still, any angle on the tape measure can give you a REALLY inaccurate measure.
> 
> If you want to get CLOSE, get a piece of stiff cardboard. Cut a rectangle out of it, so that the "feet" of the cardboard will eventually stand on the ground on either side of the dog. Cut it to the height that you think is the smallest she could possibly be. (in your case, 9.5") try fitting it over her. If it just touches her withers, but can still hit the floor, that's her height. If it's too short, guesstimate, in 1/4" or 1/2" increments until you get it to the right height. If you only measure from one side, you have to have something that looks like an "L" square, and has a level built in or attached, to make sure you are keeping it parallel to the ground. That's what we use to measure the height of horses.


Thanks, Karen. I think her wiggling is throwing off my measurement. And she's probably closer to 9.5" rather than the 11. I get larger numbers later in my measuring saga than in the beginning BEFORE her wiggles get out of control.


----------



## articshark (Apr 4, 2016)

krandall said:


> Congratulations! Training is FUN!!!
> 
> Rally is lots of fun, and also look into WCRL, which is a different Rally organization. I think WCRL is a LOT more fun than AKC Rally. The starting level is probably about equal in difficulty, but WCRL has much more room for advancement and higher level titles than AKC.
> 
> They do not measure dogs for Rally or obedience. It's sort of the honor system. I suppose, if a judge thought a dog looked REALLY bigger than the stated jump height size, they might measure them, but I've never seen it done. (Agility is different... you need a "jump height card" to compete, or the dog has to be measured at the trial)


I love the training portion. Plus, it helps keep her well-socialized with larger dogs. After Nose Work, I plan to stick her into Intermediate Obedience class, followed by Nose Work II, then Advanced Obedience+CGC, Agility I, Nose Work III, Agility II. And that's about as far out as I planned so far. This should take us to about 1.5-2 yrs old for her depending on how much time between classes is off time. I almost feel bad that she's going to be kept in school for so long. Except she whines and barks to be let out when we get to her class building because she's so excited to see all the other puppies/dogs.

She is the light of my life. Seriously love this girl.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Congratulations Java!!! She is has grown up and is just beautiful! The grooming table is a great idea. Our groomer said the brushing and combing should only be done on the table. Make sure the top has a non slip rubberized surface. I've had mine since Scout was a puppy. It's made by MidWest and has the arm too.


----------



## Barbara Levy (Apr 22, 2016)

Lisa T. said:


> Which groomer did you use at Featherie? The Chantilly location is the closest one to me.?I think I would like to try them in the Fall for Rudy. Also who are you doing the training with? I'm thinking of signing Rudy up again this Fall.
> 
> Java looks beautiful. &#128519; Great job Java!&#128516;





articshark said:


> I use the Chantilly location. There are 3 groomers there. Java has been seen by two of them. But they all know her. lol Things I liked about them was they let me do an express service- no wait between drop off and grooming. They let me stay, and said as long as the dogs were behaving well that was never a problem. The entire grooming area is open, with the exception of the shampoo/blow-dry room. But I think that's because the blow dryer is loud and it keeps the kenneled dogs calmer to have that area closed off. And even if Java hadn't reacted well with having me in the building, I can park right up front and look through the window. They've all been active in dog sports and understand breed cuts. Things I don't like... the cost. As I said before they are over double what I paid at Canine Carousel in Herndon. It was $85 for a the express service and sanitary cut.
> 
> I've been training Java at Woofs in Arlington. I chose them because they only use positive training methods and they have ALL THE CLASSES. Nose work, agility, obedience, all of it. With multiple levels. If I decide to do therapy work with her, we will use Kissable Canine in Springfield. There is also a trainer/dog sitting/walking place in Fairfax City that I will eventually check out. Although, I'm not as excited about their group dog classes. Just my intuition is all. But there is one trainer that they have that seems to be above the bar from he rest and she does in-home training one-on-one as well. So I'm keeping her in my back pocket in case I run into something stubborn. Plus, I want to try out their dog walkers. Not because I need one now, but I might in the future and I want a slow introduction for Java and not one that is last minute and stressful. The trainer is at Affectionate Pet Care. And I can't remember the trainers name at this point. If you want that as well, let me know and I'll go look it up.


I can't wait to see Java this weekend. Loki got his pads, face and sanitary done at VIP pet salon in Old Town on Sunday. I can finally see his eyes but I am not sure I will want to continue there. Not cheap and she will want to use clippers when he needs to be trimmed to keep a puppy cut. I am going to want to keep him longer than that.

Lisa T. - I am going to Fur-get-me-knots in Shirlington for training. I chose to go there because they allow dogs up to 6 mos. to go to puppy social. They only use positive training methods also. This is only our second week. So far so good. Loki is definitely learning. I also have in-home training that we started because he couldn't go to any classes, etc. until he finished his shots. He learned from the in-home trainer but I am learning more at class.

We need to get together with you and Rudy too.


----------



## articshark (Apr 4, 2016)

Heather Glen said:


> Congratulations Java!!! She is has grown up and is just beautiful! The grooming table is a great idea. Our groomer said the brushing and combing should only be done on the table. Make sure the top has a non slip rubberized surface. I've had mine since Scout was a puppy. It's made by MidWest and has the arm too.


I will look for that one on craigslist. I'm trying to get one second hand, because sheesh costs add up quickly, no? I groom her everyday. I touch her feet, mouth, ears everyday. She just wasn't used to the vibration of the dremel or the shears on her feet. So I will start getting her used to buzzing vibrations as well. I just didn't think of it or I'd have been doing that all along. But yeah, doing a full bath and groom in my lap is messy for both of us. lol


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

The groomer recommended this table because the top has rubberized ridges which they feel safe on. I brushed Scout in my lap when he was a puppy and it taught him to resist. She said it is important that puppies learn to surrender and to always use the table. Truffles stands like a little soldier. ☺ The table wasn't that expensive and it is something I use everyday.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

articshark said:


> I love the training portion. Plus, it helps keep her well-socialized with larger dogs. After Nose Work, I plan to stick her into Intermediate Obedience class, followed by Nose Work II, then Advanced Obedience+CGC, Agility I, Nose Work III, Agility II. And that's about as far out as I planned so far. This should take us to about 1.5-2 yrs old for her depending on how much time between classes is off time. I almost feel bad that she's going to be kept in school for so long. Except she whines and barks to be let out when we get to her class building because she's so excited to see all the other puppies/dogs.
> 
> She is the light of my life. Seriously love this girl.


Don't tell Kodi he shouldn't still be in school!!! He's 7, and still goes to at least one class a week, plus private lessons every week or two. We also train with friends or go to run-thoughs at one training center or another, at least once or twice a week. He loves it, as does Panda. They don't know they "shouldn't" still be in school. It takes a LONG time to reach the top levels in any sport. Kodi topped out rally, and is working on Utility level in obedience (which is the highest level) We stopped at Open level in agility (though he was running Excellent level courses in class) because his heart just isn't into agility. I'm hoping Panda likes it better when she's old enough! Pixel LOVED nose work, but I was just having trouble fitting her lessons into the schedule too, and Dave really likes her to be "his" dog, anyway.  She has been "filling in" in Panda's obedience class for the last couple of weeks while Panda is in heat. She's been doing great, and making me think that maybe I should get her back in regular classes too!


----------



## Layla's Mom (Feb 1, 2016)

"She is the light of my life. Seriously love this girl." You took the words right outa my mouth, lol!

Layla is 2 1/2 now and we have been training consistently since her first puppy class. I love it so much! She loves it too! Totally knows the road to the training center and when we make the last couple turns to get there she starts making her funny Havie sounds. It's so funny. If we go to the "old groomer" she totally has a different cry and it's not a happy one. These guys are so smart! We have done so many different classes and we were gonna start Nosework 1 tonight, but classes are canceled because it's supposed to be 104 degrees today (facility has AC but doesn't keep up when it's this blasting hot out). She seems to like Rally the best. We are concentrating on that for now and will be competing, Finally, in our first show this wkend!! I'm so excited! I hope it goes well. The bond that is formed with training is so special and you will just continue to grow closer and love Java more than you ever thought possible!


----------



## articshark (Apr 4, 2016)

krandall said:


> Don't tell Kodi he shouldn't still be in school!!! He's 7, and still goes to at lest one class a week, plus private lessons every week or two. We also train with friends or go to run-thoughs at one training center or another, at least once or twice a week. He loves it, as does Panda. They don't know they "shouldn't" still be in school. It takes a LONG time to reach the top levels in any sport. Kodi topped out rally, and is working on Utility level in obedience (which is the highest level) We stopped at Open leveling agility (though he was running Excellent level courses in class) because his heart just isn't into agility. I'm hoping Panda likes it better when she's old enough! Pixel LOVED nose work, but I was just having trouble fitting her lessons into the schedule too, and Dave really likes her to be "his" dog, anyway.  She has been "filling in" in Panda's obedience class for the last couple of weeks while Panda is in heat. She's been doing great, and making me think that maybe I should get her back in regular classes too!


OMGoodness, I trained my labs fro most of their lives on my own with the help of my local retriever club, books, and an initial puppy basic class. Things have evolved so much since my rainbow bridge dogs were puppies. lol Or maybe I'm just old. 7 years? Really Wow. Okay, here I thought I was pushing her by making her take classes for 2 years. Ha! What do I know.



Layla's Mom said:


> "She is the light of my life. Seriously love this girl." You took the words right outa my mouth, lol!
> 
> Layla is 2 1/2 now and we have been training consistently since her first puppy class. I love it so much! She loves it too! Totally knows the road to the training center and when we make the last couple turns to get there she starts making her funny Havie sounds. It's so funny. If we go to the "old groomer" she totally has a different cry and it's not a happy one. These guys are so smart! We have done so many different classes and we were gonna start Nosework 1 tonight, but classes are canceled because it's supposed to be 104 degrees today (facility has AC but doesn't keep up when it's this blasting hot out). She seems to like Rally the best. We are concentrating on that for now and will be competing, Finally, in our first show this wkend!! I'm so excited! I hope it goes well. The bond that is formed with training is so special and you will just continue to grow closer and love Java more than you ever thought possible!


 It's starting, the training bonding. Once we hit on the thing she REALLY likes, I think it'll kick in full blast. Not only do I have to love what we training, but she has to. When all that comes together, it's magic. Because the dogs are waiting to learn, staring at you intently, looking for the cue. Like their muscles can't relax because they're so excited. Although, maybe the treat bag and Java have that relationship already. Hahahaha!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Layla's Mom said:


> "She is the light of my life. Seriously love this girl." You took the words right outa my mouth, lol!
> 
> Layla is 2 1/2 now and we have been training consistently since her first puppy class. I love it so much! She loves it too! Totally knows the road to the training center and when we make the last couple turns to get there she starts making her funny Havie sounds. It's so funny. If we go to the "old groomer" she totally has a different cry and it's not a happy one. These guys are so smart! We have done so many different classes and we were gonna start Nosework 1 tonight, but classes are canceled because it's supposed to be 104 degrees today (facility has AC but doesn't keep up when it's this blasting hot out). She seems to like Rally the best. We are concentrating on that for now and will be competing, Finally, in our first show this wkend!! I'm so excited! I hope it goes well. The bond that is formed with training is so special and you will just continue to grow closer and love Java more than you ever thought possible!


Make sure you have someone video so you can share it with us!!! Good luck, and remember, it's JUST A DOG SHOW, not brain surgery... so BREATHE!!!  (that's what our trainer tells all first time competitors! :laugh:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

articshark said:


> OMGoodness, I trained my labs fro most of their lives on my own with the help of my local retriever club, books, and an initial puppy basic class. Things have evolved so much since my rainbow bridge dogs were puppies. lol Or maybe I'm just old. 7 years? Really Wow. Okay, here I thought I was pushing her by making her take classes for 2 years. Ha! What do I know.
> 
> It's starting, the training bonding. Once we hit on the thing she REALLY likes, I think it'll kick in full blast. Not only do I have to love what we training, but she has to. When all that comes together, it's magic. Because the dogs are waiting to learn, staring at you intently, looking for the cue. Like their muscles can't relax because they're so excited. Although, maybe the treat bag and Java have that relationship already. Hahahaha!


Have you asked her? Is she having fun with you?  Then it's all good!

If not, you need to figure out why. If a dog is hurting (unlikely in the case of a young, sound dog) or scared, you need to find the reason and correct it if at all possible. But in MANY cases when a dog doesn't seem to like training, it's that s/he hasn't built enough of a bond with the owner through training. ALL of my guys go NUTS for the opportunity to train. Yes, they like the cookies, but they will also work if there are no cookies available, or if we need to go get them when we're done.

If you haven't already seen her writing, I strongly urge you to go to Denise Fenzi's site and sign up for her free blog. She also teaches on line classes through her Fenzi Dog Sports Academy, which are wonderful. But I know that on line learning doesn't work for everyone. If you ever get a chance to work with her in person or audit a seminar, JUMP at it. She's fantastic. She's ALL about connection, engagement and personal play.

It's awesome that more and more people are refusing to use harsh methods with their dogs. There are better ways to train. But some people turn themselves into Pez dispensers. The problem with BOTH prong collars and cookies is that you can't take either one into the ring with you. Sooner or later, the dogs figure that out, and things deteriorate. ALL you have in the ring is the connection you have established with your dog. If they think that "playing" with you is the most fun thing in their life, then the exercises become just that... play. They become the reward in and of themselves. Not to say the dog doesn't ALSO enjoy the added reward of praise and cookies, but that's icing on the cake.


----------



## articshark (Apr 4, 2016)

She's happy to perform. I was actually doing some basic training with her before taking classes. I didn't know I was supposed to treat all the time until my instructors added in the clicker portion of the training instruction at our first class. Before that, all she was getting was praise. Occasionally, she'd get treats. I think I'm doing this backwards. lol Because in intermediate obedience, we learn to take the treats away and not at every click. 

She's mostly happy doing things with me, whatever it is. But I do think she has a special place in her heart for the zero fat smokey turnkey hot dogs I found for her. In fact, I think she'd sell her mother for THAT treat. 

But I think some dogs like some things better than other things. As I've said, my girl lab was a bird retrieving fool. She would not quit. She's go back again and again and again with zero regard to anything else. My boy lab was actually smarter than she was, but he could take or leave retrieving ducks and geese. He'd do it... to please me. Slowly. My girl, though, I could see every muscle in her body twitch, excited. She was ALWAYS ready to go. She would beg to be sent after birds, real or fake ones, while he would just look at me as if to say again? Can't I just sit in your lap, all 100 pounds of black lab goodness? Pretty please? See, crazy girl wants to go, let her go. OR maybe I just made up stories in my head from observing their behavior, adding in dialogue when none was really there. Or I might be the lab whisperer. 

Basic obedience isn't Java's jam. She'll do what I ask because she wants praise or treats. But I really think that once we hit on something, whatever it is, nose work, rally, agility, shhh don't tell anyone but I'm going to give her some basic retriever training as well, I should be able to figure out which one she likes the most. It'll be harder with her because she does so enjoy just being with me and pleasing me. It's like the difference between me throwing balls for her to retrieve as opposed to playing tug with her tug toy. If I ask if she wants to play tug, she twirls around, jumps a little and just acts so very excited that she can't stand herself. If I ask if she wants to play ball, she'll jump up, but the extra excitement- the kind she can't contain- isn't there. Although, as I type all this out... I think we might check out trefoil? IS that the correct term for the game that uses a ball and has the dogs score goals? Because she LOVES beach balls. Large, weightless balls. And has the same reaction to those. Yes, I've gone through SEVERAL very pop-able balls. I've bought other kinds of balls in various sizes, but she doesn't play with those well. But her reaction to beach balls might translate into loving that dog-ball-goal game whose name escapes me.


----------



## Layla's Mom (Feb 1, 2016)

articshark said:


> OMGoodness, I trained my labs fro most of their lives on my own with the help of my local retriever club, books, and an initial puppy basic class. Things have evolved so much since my rainbow bridge dogs were puppies. lol Or maybe I'm just old. 7 years? Really Wow. Okay, here I thought I was pushing her by making her take classes for 2 years. Ha! What do I know.
> 
> It's starting, the training bonding. Once we hit on the thing she REALLY likes, I think it'll kick in full blast. Not only do I have to love what we training, but she has to. When all that comes together, it's magic. Because the dogs are waiting to learn, staring at you intently, looking for the cue. Like their muscles can't relax because they're so excited. Although, maybe the treat bag and Java have that relationship already. Hahahaha!


The treat bag definitely helps, but I've found Layla will bend over backwards to please me, it's a matter of me showing her what I want properly. They are super Biddable! I like that you want to make sure she enjoys the training too. That's not always the case with people :frown2:


----------



## Layla's Mom (Feb 1, 2016)

krandall said:


> Make sure you have someone video so you can share it with us!!! Good luck, and remember, it's JUST A DOG SHOW, not brain surgery... so BREATHE!!!  (that's what our trainer tells all first time competitors! :laugh:


I will have my husband video my runs. He is gonna have to video from where she can't see him, cause if she sees him, she'll stand on her hind legs and wave her two front paws at him. She has been waving for attention since she was a puppy and everyone oohs and aahs her, grrr. With her white front paws there isn't anything much cuter, BUT it is irritating to me and not sure what points we would loose if that happens. It has been such a hard habit to get rid of since she knows she gets a rise outa people. I hope we have good enough runs to share!

Thanks for the calming words! I have been going around for two weeks saying "I'm so nervous", one of my instructors told me to start saying "I'm so Excited". So, I'll keep saying..."I'm so excited, It's just a dog show, not brain surgery...and then I'll breathe!" Then I'll go throw-up in the bathroom, not really, haha.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

*UIREM*



articshark said:


> She's happy to perform. I was actually doing some basic training with her before taking classes. I didn't know I was supposed to treat all the time until my instructors added in the clicker portion of the training instruction at our first class. Before that, all she was getting was praise. Occasionally, she'd get treats. I think I'm doing this backwards. lol Because in intermediate obedience, we learn to take the treats away and not at every click.
> 
> She's mostly happy doing things with me, whatever it is. But I do think she has a special place in her heart for the zero fat smokey turnkey hot dogs I found for her. In fact, I think she'd sell her mother for THAT treat.
> 
> ...


Well, remember, rally was developed as a sort of "pre-obedience" sport, although it has developed a distinct following of its own. There is nothing in rally that won't help you in obedience, and vice versa. You are just allowed to "help" the dog more in rally, as you would while training for obedience.

Some people, who don't ever look beyond Beginner Novice or Novice obedience think it's all boring heeling, and making the dog sit, stay and come. Get to Open, and things get fun! The dog gets to chase things, retrieve things, drop on recall and JUMP!!!  Get to utility, and the dog has to learn to run away from you until told to stop and sit, has to learn to work JUST on signals, (no voice cues) and has to be able to find the article you put your scent on TWICE out of a big pile of articles. Oh, and they still get to jump, but now they have to go to the jump you direct them to. It's very challenging for the human AND the dog, and it's fun for the dog! But you have to get through that pesky, boring Novice first! 

And that's where first time obedience competitors often get left in the lurch. Many training schools have "novice" classes, "open" classes and "utility" classes. You move up to the next one when you title in the last one. There are two problems with that. First, the longer you wait to give the dog the foundation skills for ALL these exercises, the harder it is to teach them later. Second, Novice is *B-O-R-I-N-G!!!*!

Seasoned competitors start their puppies doing baby steps toward ALL the exercises as soon as they get home. In baby step ways, but they are still shaping the behaviors. Panda is 10 months old, and already knows the rudiments of the high jump, the broad jump, scent discrimination, going out to a stanchion, and is working with the dumbbell. (as well as heeling, position changes, recalls, stand for examination and stays... the things she'll need for novice) Is ANY of it ring-ready? NO! But that's fine. it makes training fun and interesting. We're in no hurry to get into the ring, and when we DO get there, hopefully she will be able to move up through the levels easily, while we keep it fun all the way!

And as far as that "retrieving" stuff? That's an absolute REQUIREMENT above Novice in obedience. They must retrieve the dumbbell on the flat and over a jump in Open, and they must retrieve the correct, scented, article twice in Utility. Havanese aren't a "born retrieving" breed like Labs and Goldens, but usually, if they are taught gently and kindly, they become retrieving maniacs once they understand it.

Kodi had NO natural retrieve as a puppy. I taught him to retrieve "things" by putting yummy treats inside a tiny tupperware container. I showed him what was in there, and put it on the ground. He quickly learned that he couldn't open it by himself, but that if he handed it to me, I got the yummy things out for him. Next I started tossing it a little bit away from me, and as he learned the game, farther and farther. Eventually, he just thought the game was fun, and would retrieve (certain) balls or sticks. When it came time to learn the dumbbell, he had a VERY hard time learning to pick that up and hold it. There was no built-in attraction to it. But we shaped it, slowly and carefully, and eventually he would hold it. From the time that he first held the dumbbell to doing a full, formal retrieve was probably less than a month. Now it's such a high value exercise that I often carry the dumbbell in my pocket while we train, and send him to retrieve it as a reward for whatever "work" we are doing!

Here's photo of him bringing his little tupperware back to me as a baby!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh, and the other sport you are thinking of is Treiball. It's a great sport, and particularly good for breeds with herding instinct. I haven't SEEN herding instinct in my girls, because they haven't had the opportunity. But Kodi was GREAT at herding our neighbor's chickens when they got out... all on instinct. It was pretty amazing to watch. I'd love to try Treiball at some point too, but we don't have anyplace near here that teaches it.


----------



## Layla's Mom (Feb 1, 2016)

krandall said:


> Well, remember, rally was developed as a sort of "pre-obedience" sport, although it has developed a distinct following of its own. There is nothing in rally that won't help you in obedience, and vice versa. You are just allowed to "help" the dog more in rally, as you would while training for obedience.
> 
> Some people, who don't ever look beyond Beginner Novice or Novice obedience think it's all boring heeling, and making the dog sit, stay and come. Get to Open, and things get fun! The dog gets to chase things, retrieve things, drop on recall and JUMP!!!  Get to utility, and the dog has to learn to run away from you until told to stop and sit, has to learn to work JUST on signals, (no voice cues) and has to be able to find the article you put your scent on TWICE out of a big pile of articles. Oh, and they still get to jump, but now they have to go to the jump you direct them to. It's very challenging for the human AND the dog, and it's fun for the dog! But you have to get through that pesky, boring Novice first!
> 
> ...


I know you were talking to Java's mom, but your advice on the treat tin was uber helpful for me!! No one here has even suggested anything like that and Layla sounds about like Kodi was when it comes to retrieving. She has very little desire. Thanks. PS-Kodi is a doll!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Layla's Mom said:


> I will have my husband video my runs. He is gonna have to video from where she can't see him, cause if she sees him, she'll stand on her hind legs and wave her two front paws at him. She has been waving for attention since she was a puppy and everyone oohs and aahs her, grrr. With her white front paws there isn't anything much cuter, BUT it is irritating to me and not sure what points we would loose if that happens. It has been such a hard habit to get rid of since she knows she gets a rise outa people. I hope we have good enough runs to share!
> 
> Thanks for the calming words! I have been going around for two weeks saying "I'm so nervous", one of my instructors told me to start saying "I'm so Excited". So, I'll keep saying..."I'm so excited, It's just a dog show, not brain surgery...and then I'll breathe!" Then I'll go throw-up in the bathroom, not really, haha.


Yeah, I have problems with people egging Kodi on with "cute" things too. He used to SLAM into me on recalls. "Cute" because he weighs 17 lbs. If it were a 70 lb Lab barreling toward me, I'd be flattened. NOT cute.  Fortunately, he doesn't do THAT anymore! But on his go-outs for directed jumping, he does this little happy toe dance as he waits for me to tell him which jump. "ADORABLE"... but it will cost us points! Here is his finish. he ALMOST always rotates enough to get himself into a nice straight heel, so it's OK... But the more people laugh, the higher he jumps. In New England, he has become known as "The Flying Swiffer".


----------



## articshark (Apr 4, 2016)

I almost didn't read your words, Karen, I'm so entranced with your puppies. Ha! I've got Java retrieving balls for me. We are working on the "out" release. lol It's hit and miss, but we just started really working it a few weeks ago. I will eventually teach her "hold" and to release to my hand. I really need to get to some competitions so I can really see what skills are needed. I think she's going to totally dig Nosework as well. But I still need to work on her being QUIET in the kennel when she wants something. She, umm, "talks" to me with a high sharp bark. I'm not sure how she's going to react if she wants out to do something and not wait her turn. My little persnickety girl. 

If she got any cuter, I will NEVER, not ever get her to sit when greeting people. She's small enough and cute enough that people don't mind if she jumps to greet. Which happens often as we are out and about all the time. I try to make sure she's in a sit, if I can see people coming toward us. But many times, like when I'm paying for something, people will come up and all hell breaks loose when I'm not looking. lol Umm, yeah, so many people find her cute when the same behavior in a large dog would be intolerable. But we will keep working on it. And she's loves people. Really loves to be petted and oohed and ahhed over. 

She herds the beachballs until she decides to bite them and carry them all over the yard. 

I have so much more to say, but I just drove 4 hours and spent all day moving my kiddo into his college dorm and buying him all the things a college freshman needs to start the academic year and I am beat. Java came into the hotel room, jumped up on the other bed, and promptly passed out. Which is my cue to do the same.


----------



## Layla's Mom (Feb 1, 2016)

krandall said:


> Yeah, I have problems with people egging Kodi on with "cute" things too. He used to SLAM into me on recalls. "Cute" because he weighs 17 lbs. If it were a 70 lb Lab barreling toward me, I'd be flattened. NOT cute.  Fortunately, he doesn't do THAT anymore! But on his go-outs for directed jumping, he does this little happy toe dance as he waits for me to tell him which jump. "ADORABLE"... but it will cost us points! Here is his finish. he ALMOST always rotates enough to get himself into a nice straight heel, so it's OK... But the more people laugh, the higher he jumps. In New England, he has become known as "The Flying Swiffer".


OMG, that's a Great picture! If you're gonna "finish", you might as well do it with style!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

articshark said:


> I almost didn't read your words, Karen, I'm so entranced with your puppies. Ha! I've got Java retrieving balls for me. We are working on the "out" release. lol It's hit and miss, but we just started really working it a few weeks ago. I will eventually teach her "hold" and to release to my hand. I really need to get to some competitions so I can really see what skills are needed. I think she's going to totally dig Nosework as well. But I still need to work on her being QUIET in the kennel when she wants something. She, umm, "talks" to me with a high sharp bark. I'm not sure how she's going to react if she wants out to do something and not wait her turn. My little persnickety girl.
> 
> If she got any cuter, I will NEVER, not ever get her to sit when greeting people. She's small enough and cute enough that people don't mind if she jumps to greet. Which happens often as we are out and about all the time. I try to make sure she's in a sit, if I can see people coming toward us. But many times, like when I'm paying for something, people will come up and all hell breaks loose when I'm not looking. lol Umm, yeah, so many people find her cute when the same behavior in a large dog would be intolerable. But we will keep working on it. And she's loves people. Really loves to be petted and oohed and ahhed over.


Yeah, Kodi is a demand barker too, and was MUCH worse when he was younger. (if that gives you hope!  ) I attribute it to only-dog-itis or maybe (at least in my case first-dog-itis) I think I was MUCH too fast jumping to his every demand as a puppy.

Do you know about "parking"? That is what is taught at our training center for time you need to take your eyes off your young dog. You just quietly stand on the leash, short enough that the dog can sit, stand or lie down... their choice. But it keeps them from wandering, sniffing things they shouldn't EATING things they shouldn't or jumping on people. Once they get used to the idea, it works very similarly to kenneling. They quickly learn that when your foot is on the leash, they need to settle. It's not a formal "stay" of any sort... you actually don't even SAY anything to the dog... just step on the leash and ignore them until you finish whatever you need to do.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Layla's Mom said:


> OMG, that's a Great picture! If you're gonna "finish", you might as well do it with style!!


In this case, it was actually a 180 pivot in rally, which is why I was making such a big move. But that's how he finishes too.  We haven't got a full 180 pivot for directed retrieve WITHOUT me making a big move (which would cost points in obedience) so I've been working on keeping him down on the ground and very controlled for those. Not as flashy, but more correct, and gets him straight toward the glove I need him to retrieve. (for directed retrieve, there are 3 gloves placed along the end of the ring. You stand in the middle of the ring with your dog, and have to send him from their to get the specific glove the judge tells you to send to)


----------



## articshark (Apr 4, 2016)

Well, we got home and had two incidents. One, she finally jumped out of her ex-pen. So... I have her travel pen set up because that one has a cover over the top. It also has a plastic floor. Which she mistook for her grated pee pad. She peed right next to her grated pad on the plastic. SO I set her on the grate and told her, " Java potty here." And she has. She got confused up at my dad's as well. Not on the travel pen's floor. But dad has a plastic mat with prongs to scrape boots and shoes when coming in with mud or snow on them. They feel prickly and different from carpet, wood and other "floors" she's been exposed to. I'd call them mistakes, but she specifically sought out a different feeling floor and thought it was okay to pee there. Once I told her no and where to go pee, she's been totally on target, lol. So, here I am thinking she's okay in her ex-pen and she jumps out to follow me. So there you go. I will think about whether I want to get the cover for the top of her ex-pen. I've been thinking about transitioning her to just a confined area in the house for when I leave because she has gotten so good at recognizing where to potty. But I might stick with ex-pens when I need to run out for a bit. I really don't want to undo all the great potty training we've done so far. 

She's also decided that she doesn't like the pellets in her pine pellet litter potty box. So, she's avoided using those since we got home from Alaska. We used the grated pee pads when we were up there and she hasn't gone back to the pellets since we've been home. I might just get rid of the litter box system if she continues to refuse using them. The peed pads are easier for me to clean anyway so I won't be sad if this is the case. 

We also tried one night in my bed at home after having a great experience at the hotel this past week. Unlike previously, she slept most of the night and didn't jump off the bed. And she did great at home as well. I put her in her crate last night to sleep and she didn't peep at all. So, I'm hoping the back and forth from bed to crate is cool with her.


----------

